# WCG-GPU Betas are running again!!!



## Norton (Apr 16, 2012)

Title says it all- will send a screenshot in a sec....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 17, 2012)

No love for me yet.


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> No love for me yet.



Try opening up your work buffer (network setting) an extra 0.1 or 0.2 days- it may allow the room to get them in your task list... not sure if it works like that but that's what I do if I see em' coming in


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 17, 2012)

I got 2 more say no to snot projects.


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2012)

4 hours and they're still coming in!!!


----------



## theonedub (Apr 17, 2012)

Can you post GPU usage and temps (even the AMD Overdrive screen would work).

Just got one and it defaulted to run on my GT530 instead of the GTX 580, nice work  It loads it to 99%, heats it to 60C (about 12C less than F@H), and will take approximately 20mins from start to finish.


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2012)

Hope this is what you're looking for:






I'm running an MSI 6870 Hawk


----------



## popswala (Apr 17, 2012)

I just happened to look to check progress and I have 3 betas. Finally. Thought I'd never get one.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 17, 2012)

I think I will be in the market for a few 6 or 7 series cards. like 6 or 7 of em. lol


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 17, 2012)

This is from my 6990.


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> This is from my 6990.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120416/Capture1.png



Nice double teamed 

@theonedub- are you picking these up with your 6850's?


----------



## theonedub (Apr 17, 2012)

Traded the 6850s away yesterday, but a 460 will replace it.


----------



## Norton (Apr 18, 2012)

They're BaaaCK!!!! one just sped thru my task list a few minutes ago


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey buddy guess what? Your






On those


----------



## popswala (Apr 18, 2012)

On those beta's. When you tick participate. Does that include all your rigs our just your main one? Cause when I get my other up and running I want it doin betas also.


----------



## Norton (Apr 18, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hey buddy guess what? Your
> 
> http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/239/d/f/forever_alone_by_foreveraloneplz.png
> 
> On those




So was that work unit... only saw the one


----------



## theonedub (Apr 18, 2012)

popswala said:


> On those beta's. When you tick participate. Does that include all your rigs our just your main one? Cause when I get my other up and running I want it doin betas also.



Depends on how you setup your profiles. If you set participate in the default profile then all computers you sign into will run the Beta, but if you have separate profiles setup you will have to click participate on each one. 

If you have no idea what profiles I am talking about, there is a 99% chance you only have the default one so you are all set


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 18, 2012)

Like dub said if you set it in your profiles on Wcg then all rigs in that profile will run them. I have 3 different profile setup due to the big differences in my rigs. I have profiles for single cores one fore dual cores and another for 4 and 6 core rigs. I due this for the different speeds at which each rig is able to run through work units. The slower rigs only get the small units, the dual cores get the small units and some bigger ones, and the fastest machines get a mix of all units. That way the single core slow machines don't take 20 some hours to crunch one unit where the fastest rigs can crunch that unit in 8 hrs.


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2012)

The GPU beta's are running today!!! 

Not sure how long they've been running but I just got back from work and had one running on the project list. 

Pic:


----------



## theonedub (May 10, 2012)

I've got 12 of them lined up between my 6850, GTX 580 and GT 530. The 580 is absolutely crushing these things- about 3min per WU.


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2012)

theonedub said:


> I've got 12 of them lined up between my 6850, GTX 580 and GT 530. The 580 is absolutely crushing these things- about 3min per WU.



Looks like I have 3 waiting and one running since they started. My 6870 Hawk does them in about 5 minutes (+/- 20 seconds) 

BIG ppd today for those who are getting them


----------



## theonedub (May 10, 2012)

They are continuing to come in 

Some act really odd as far as GPU utilization goes:


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2012)

theonedub said:


> They are continuing to come in
> 
> Some act really odd as far as GPU utilization goes:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120510/beta'.jpg



They do similar to mine as well.... strange continuous bump pattern when looking at GPU-Z.

Looks like they finished up for now. I got about 2 hrs worth 

Maybe we'll get a 2nd round later this evening


----------



## popswala (May 11, 2012)

No beta's on my end  I get home and found my rig without net so all projects were done but none uploaded. Trying to now but it keeps not responding. hmm, may just do a restart.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 11, 2012)

I got one sometime today. Which put my grand total of betas to 14.


----------



## mjkmike (May 11, 2012)

Dam my rigs missed this.  Have a 6990 and and a 6950.


----------



## popswala (May 11, 2012)

I got it running again and updated. no beta's but I have 18 help conquer cancers out of 21 projects lol.


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Dam my rigs missed this.  Have a 6990 and and a 6950.



Strange  those two 69xx's of yours should have jumped all over these :shadedshu


----------



## theonedub (May 11, 2012)

Got through 48 of them today  All the Nvidia units came back as Valid, but the 75% of the AMD units came back as either invalid or inconclusive :? Norton, can you check your results status @ WCG.org and see if any of your results show the same?


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Got through 48 of them today  All the Nvidia units came back as Valid, but the 75% of the AMD units came back as either invalid or inconclusive :? Norton, can you check your results status @ WCG.org and see if any of your results show the same?



I got 23 of them all together. Most came back invalid but they still get credit. Invalid results may be the caused by the work unit and not the GPU???


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> Strange  those two 69xx's of yours should have jumped all over these :shadedshu



Maybe he should send them 6 series here and take my cfed 4870's LOL. They seem to latch on one here and there. Just don't separate them because they won't do squat on betas. I had them seperated the other night but just couldn't leave them apart. So I grabed the spare 3650 I forgot about and jammed it into the new machine.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 14, 2012)

Its been a while, anyone getting any more of these WUs since the last batch?


----------



## hat (Jun 14, 2012)

I've only ever gotten 2 betas, and they didn't go to my machine I have set to use the GPU with. Maybe a GeForce 8100 isn't enough to run these, I never get them.


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2012)

I haven't seen them in awhile either? Will check the forums on WCG tonight....


----------



## Norton (Jul 9, 2012)

A fresh batch of GPU Beta's are running... get em' while you can


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 9, 2012)

Is there any way I can only have one or two of my crunchers do these? I looked on WCG and I only see an option to turn them on/off globally, which won't work for me because I fold on my GPUs.


----------



## Norton (Jul 9, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Is there any way I can only have one or two of my crunchers do these? I looked on WCG and I only see an option to turn them on/off globally, which won't work for me because I fold on my GPUs.



You can shut down "use GPU" in the BOINC manager 

Under "Activity" select "Use GPU Never"  and/or uncheck the GPU button in the preferences menu

You can also create a profile in WCG that your folders run on and opt out of GPU on that profile


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks! I forgot about the Activity menu. I think I'll put my GT240 and my laptop's 5650M on these since I am using all my Fermi GPUs for F@H and these beta units aren't distributed regularly. Going to increase my WU cache on all my machines as well so I don't get left in the dark when the servers go out or something else tries to shut down my router on a weekend.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 10, 2012)

Got me a chunk of them this time. 







Also don't ask how I got 5 projects running on a 4 core system as I do not know myself.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 10, 2012)

None for me, how sad


----------



## Norton (Jul 10, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Got me a chunk of them this time.
> 
> http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab220/gsdewd/putercrap/betas.jpg
> 
> ...



On the GPU Beta's it runs 1 project per GPU (doesn't rely on CPU just borrows a bit of 1 core)... mjkmike was running 2 at a time with his 6990


----------



## theonedub (Jul 10, 2012)

Now they are coming in


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> On the GPU Beta's it runs 1 project per GPU (doesn't rely on CPU just borrows a bit of 1 core)... mjkmike was running 2 at a time with his 6990



Yeah but none of the projects running in that screen shot are betas.


----------



## Norton (Jul 10, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Yeah but none of the projects running in that screen shot are betas.



One of those 5 must have been paused at "waiting to run"  there were 4 beta's at the bottom of that shot though...


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> On the GPU Beta's it runs 1 project per GPU (doesn't rely on CPU just borrows a bit of 1 core)... mjkmike was running 2 at a time with his 6990



Or an entire core if your CPU sucks. 

Actually got quite similar results from my desktop and my laptop. GPU betas took about 75% of 1 core at 2,1 GHz on my Llano, and 100% of 1 core on my 1,5 GHz N830.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> One of those 5 must have been paused at "waiting to run"  there were 4 beta's at the bottom of that shot though...



I relooked at that system and you are correct. There was one paused for some odd reason.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 10, 2012)

Will these run on a nV GTS450?


----------



## theonedub (Jul 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Will these run on a nV GTS450?



Yes, they run on AMD and Nvidia cards. You just need to opt in to Beta WUs from the WCG.ORG website (under My Projects) then under Preferences in the BOINC Manager select use GPU Always (or according to preferences if thats how you normally roll). 

If you have more than one GPU you should add the following line to your BOINC Local Configuration file: 

<use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus> 

After you select 'Read Local Config' in the event viewer you will see something like "Use all coprocessors" if you did it right.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 12, 2012)

I just got 4 betas per card.


----------



## Norton (Jul 12, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I just got 4 betas per card.



Same here but they are running a little differently today compared to last time? [/confused]


----------



## popswala (Jul 12, 2012)

I got betas on 2 of my rigs this time. pretty sweet. Lets see how that 6950 gets thru them.


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 12, 2012)

3 through and valid while I wasn't looking.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 13, 2012)

I gots none this time but I also had to trouble with the system that got them last time.


----------



## Norton (Jul 13, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I gots none this time but I also had to trouble with the system that got them last time.



I think it was a small run anyway... got just over a page of results with betas going to two rigs


----------



## popswala (Jul 13, 2012)

I got one rig that won't upload. I tried manually uploading and even restarted the client and pc but it won't upload. The other rig that got them also ran just fine.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 13, 2012)

The 4 on my HD 7970 completed in 2.5 minutes each.


----------



## Norton (Jul 13, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> The 4 on my HD 7970 completed in 2.5 minutes each.



Nice! 

The 7850 was completing them in under 4 min. 

*** UPDATE- another batch is coming thru (0345am GMT) ***


----------



## Daimus (Jul 13, 2012)

Yesturday I got 42 bets for HD6950 (2 of them errored) and 4 betas for HD6670 (all valid).
On both GPU's betas was completed in the same time - under 4 min.
Can't see the difference





red marked HD6950, blue - HD6670


----------



## Norton (Jul 13, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Yesturday I got 42 bets for HD6950 (2 of them errored) and 4 betas for HD6670 (all valid).
> On both GPU's betas was completed in the same time - under 4 min.
> Can't see the difference
> http://s017.radikal.ru/i416/1207/39/0941551069eb.jpg
> red marked HD6950, blue - HD6670



You can see the difference in watching them run on the "Tasks" page on the BOINC manager- that calls the progress in minutes while WCG webpage does it in hours


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 13, 2012)

My gpu betas use a good bit of time in the cpu only parts.


----------



## Norton (Sep 5, 2012)

*9/5/2012 WCG-GPU Betas are running again!!!*

9/5/2012 WCG-GPU Betas are running again!!!

Just got home and found a fresh batch of GPU beta's rolling through my main rig 

went through 3 pages of them so far according to the WCG website


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 5, 2012)

Awesome, I'll have to make sure I'm getting them on the GTX460


----------



## Norton (Sep 5, 2012)

The HD 7850 is tearing them up 

Pic:






What sucks is my 6870 Hawk is idle atm  

The rig is waiting on a HDD... gave it up to repair a laptop for a friend and the replacement hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 5, 2012)

Wait...so they take an entire CPU core as well?  Shame 
Any idea what PPD it's producing?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 5, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wait...so they take an entire CPU core as well?  Shame
> Any idea what PPD it's producing?



yeah but it cranks them out in about 2 mins. I got 4 of them.


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 5, 2012)

My laptop and A6 takes about 15-20 min a piece. :s

But does give as much points as a 2-3 hour WU.


----------



## hat (Sep 5, 2012)

My 5870 is just about finished with one. Shame since I stopped running F@H that I never thought to set WCG to use my GPU until I saw this. Ah well, I got at least 4 of them... let's hope some more roll in eh?


----------



## Norton (Sep 5, 2012)

hat said:


> My 5870 is just about finished with one. Shame since I stopped running F@H that I never thought to set WCG to use my GPU until I saw this. Ah well, I got at least 4 of them... let's hope some more roll in eh?



I could never get them to run on my 5870 when I had it.... good to see that they are supporting it better now!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 5, 2012)

I got 3 errors and one just completed. I think the errors stem from the fan going out and freaking the system out.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 7, 2012)

These GPU WUs are pretty amazing, they take about 6 minutes each on my GTX460s and get ~56 points.  Or about 13k PPD/GPU


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 7, 2012)

My A6-3500 would possibly do about 4500-5000 PPD with that type of GPU WU plus standard WU's.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 7, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> My A6-3500 would possibly do about 4500-5000 PPD with that type of GPU WU plus standard WU's.


That's as much as an OCed i7!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 7, 2012)

I think he must mean wcg points. In our regular point system it would probably be around 1500 to 2000 ppd.


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 7, 2012)

No no no.

3,129 points yesterday quoted from FreeDC. With full GPU WU's, it could probably go to what I estimated.



Edit: Though I'm of the opinion that GPU WU's are are a bit generous currently.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 7, 2012)

I wonder just how common these WUs will become once the Beta finishes? Anyone want to compare PPD/Watt? My 580 finishes them in about 2min30secs but I would bet the 580 uses a lot more power than even my 2600k @ 4.3ghz.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 7, 2012)

Well run it for a few weeks and see what the average is on it. If that thing can maintain 3k+ freedc points per day I will sell all my rigs and buy them. Because if a tri core running at 2.1 ghz can keep up with a 6 core running at 3.2 I will 

I think you have some inflated totals due to the betas that ran. Without the betas what are you getting as ppd? Either way I still think that is a respectable chip and gets decent numbers for being a tri core with low clock speeds.


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 7, 2012)

It was the GPU that made it fly. 

Don't really know without GPU. Probably somewhere around 1400-1500 PPD. 

Also, it's running at 2,4.


(Would play with proper overclocking, if I weren't running on the VGA output. )


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 7, 2012)

Actually I think you may be surprised. @ 2.4 I say pretty close if not a tad over 2k ppd.


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 7, 2012)

Perhaps. Time will tell. 

And to think I practically bought it blindly.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 7, 2012)

Cards have now run out of beta GPU WUs


----------



## Norton (Sep 13, 2012)

Some more GPU betas are coming in today- just caught one going through my task list 

Less than 2.5 minute each on the 7850 in my main rig!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for posting--I've caught some on the GTX460s.

It's amazing they take less than 2.5 minutes on your card...they take at least twice that on the 460s....still great PPD though


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 13, 2012)

All but one errored out on me last time and they kept going into a loop with one core so I shut down beta wu for now.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 13, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> All but one errored out on me last time and they kept going into a loop with one core so I shut down beta wu for now.



Fascinating, I have no Errors listed on my Results Status page ATM


----------



## Norton (Sep 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> All but one errored out on me last time and they kept going into a loop with one core so I shut down beta wu for now.



Are they linux rigs? I was hitting errors on my 1045T/HD 6850/Win7x64 rig until I realized I never bothered to install the Catalyst driver 

I installed 11.12 (it was the only one I had in the rig's downloads folder) and I just sailed thru one w/o errors in under 4 minutes


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> Are they linux rigs? I was hitting errors on my 1045T/HD 6850/Win7x64 rig until I realized I never bother to install the Catalyst driver
> 
> I installed 11.12 (it was the only one I had in the rig's downloads folder) and I just sailed thru one w/o errors in under 4 minutes



Damn you and your ultra-efficient cards


----------



## Norton (Sep 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Damn you and your ultra-efficient cards



Unfortunately the 6870 Hawk is missing the party. 

It's mad at me now... just sitting there sulking


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> Are they linux rigs? I was hitting errors on my 1045T/HD 6850/Win7x64 rig until I realized I never bother to install the Catalyst driver
> 
> I installed 11.12 (it was the only one I had in the rig's downloads folder) and I just sailed thru one w/o errors in under 4 minutes



No it's a win 7 rig with 12.4 cat's installed. But it was right around the time the fan was acting like ass. I will reenable them and see what happens.

Edit: Damn that was fast, got one.

Edit again: It's at the same 99.415% and stuck there again. It will stay there for about 5 mins and then start the same wu over again and repeat the process over and over again. I have 4 more waiting. If it restarts I will just abort them all. Don't need to waste the cpu cycles on a wu that will never complete.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> No it's a win 7 rig with 12.4 cat's installed. But it was right around the time the fan was acting like ass. I will reenable them and see what happens.
> 
> Edit: Damn that was fast, got one.
> 
> Edit again: It's at the same 99.415% and stuck there again. It will stay there for about 5 mins and then start the same wu over again and repeat the process over and over again.



is the memory clocked? independent shader clock? with my old nvidia cards i would sometimes have issues with a high mem clock or a core clock was too high so i would drop it 50mhz and clock the shaders 200.


----------



## Norton (Sep 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> No it's a win 7 rig with 12.4 cat's installed. But it was right around the time the fan was acting like ass. I will reenable them and see what happens.
> 
> Edit: Damn that was fast, got one.
> 
> Edit again: It's at the same 99.415% and stuck there again. It will stay there for about 5 mins and then start the same wu over again and repeat the process over and over again. I have 4 more waiting. If it restarts I will just abort them all. Don't need to waste the cpu cycles on a wu that will never complete.



Mine get exactly that far and there is about a 60 second wait before it uploads. Does it on both rigs..... I'm fairly certain it's a wu issue.

I did a manual update a couple of times when it went longer and the wu was ready to report after the update [/dunno]


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 14, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> is the memory clocked? independent shader clock? with my old nvidia cards i would sometimes have issues with a high mem clock or a core clock was too high so i would drop it 50mhz and clock the shaders 200.



The gpu is at stock clocks. It is a XFX hd 5770. I think it time for me to upgrade the gpu's in atleast 2 rigs.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> The gpu is at stock clocks. It is a XFX hd 5770. I think it time for me to upgrade the gpu's in atleast 2 rigs.



if you do ill buy them off you and fold them


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 14, 2012)

The first and last tick seems to not be able to run on GPU, for some reason.


That makes my desktop almost as fast as my laptop on GPU units, though it can't be seen in the results status page.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 14, 2012)

I have 1 Hd 5770 and 2x 4870's in cf that I am thinking of replacing in the crunchers. Might also finally part ways with the 5970 I have on my shelf.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I have 1 Hd 5770 and 2x 4870's in cf that I am thinking of replacing in the crunchers.



well my GFs desktop has an empty slot i have 2 empty slots and can utilize 1 (sound card) and I know my mom has a desktop over at her place she leaves on 24/7 (running WCG right now) that has a pci-e slot open because it runs onboard.

me and my GF wont care I play with card configs all the time. On her rig ill just have one of them fold and she can game with the other so no slow downs. my mom wouldnt even notice she plays flash games and even under 100% load would probably seem like its running faster.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> if you do ill buy them off you and fold them



ATI cards unfortunately make terrible folding cards.  You'd be better off with a bunch of $30 8800GTs or a $90 GTX460


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> ATI cards unfortunately make terrible folding cards.  You'd be better off with a bunch of $30 8800GTs or a $90 GTX460



maybe but it will be cheaper to buy them off of mad and I cant dedicate whole rigs to crunching as of yet so they will do fine as secondary cards. im easing my way back into the game ill worry about standings when im looking for GX2s again.

EDIT: sorry let me refrase I know they suck at folding, but they do fold.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> maybe but it will be cheaper to buy them off of mad and I cant dedicate whole rigs to crunching as of yet so they will do fine as secondary cards. im easing my way back into the game ill worry about standings when im looking for GX2s again.
> 
> EDIT: sorry let me refrase I know they suck at folding, but they do fold.



GX2s no longer make the best choice for PPD/$ or PPD/W, again, I'd suggest GTX460s.  They don't take a ton of power, and will do 15-16k PPD on most WUs (although do a rather miserable 11k on the 5187pt WUs).


----------



## Norton (Sep 14, 2012)

Looks like tonights run is finished- the 7850 is done and the 6850 is on its last wu.

Ended up with 6 pages of them in total


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> Looks like tonights run is finished- the 7850 is done and the 6850 is on its last wu.
> 
> Ended up with 6 pages of them in total



Yup, I just ran out as well.  They were fun while they lasted


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 14, 2012)

4xxx and older cards won't fold anymore either. As Ion mentioned, GTX 460s are a good bang for the buck card for folding.


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 14, 2012)

Not a singe beta for me.


----------



## Norton (Sep 17, 2012)

They're Baaaaack!!!! 

Just noticed them going through a few minutes ago


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> They're Baaaaack!!!!
> 
> Just noticed them going through a few minutes ago



Thanks for reporting in each time they come through, then I can suspend FAH for their duration!


----------



## Norton (Sep 17, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks for reporting in each time they come through, then I can suspend FAH for their duration!



When I catch them this time of day we usually get a decent batch of them


----------



## Daimus (Sep 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> They're Baaaaack!!!!
> 
> Just noticed them going through a few minutes ago



I got some betas too, thank you for reporting


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I got some betas too, thank you for reporting



What cards do you have running them?  And how fast can they complete the WUs?


----------



## Daimus (Sep 18, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> What cards do you have running them?  And how fast can they complete the WUs?



I have HD6950 and HD6570 running betas. The WU's are completed in the same time - 0.03.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I have HD6950 and HD6570 running betas. The WU's are completed in the same time - 0.03.
> 
> http://s43.radikal.ru/i099/1209/4f/c92e9c88a125.jpg



They take two minutes each on a HD6570?? 
They take ~3 times that long on a GTX460, which I would consider to be a far faster card...


----------



## Norton (Sep 18, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> They take two minutes each on a HD6570??
> They take ~3 times that long on a GTX460, which I would consider to be a far faster card...



Ahem! I know something that can help that (check my sig)


----------



## Daimus (Sep 18, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> They take two minutes each on a HD6570??
> They take ~3 times that long on a GTX460, which I would consider to be a far faster card...


I am surprised too.
I have not yet today's uploaded results from HD6570, but here is the picture of betas 3 days ago. 22-PC has 6570, algis-pc - 6950.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> Ahem! I know something that can help that (check my sig)


Ahem!  I don't really need 4 GPUs and three i7s just for WCG/FAH.  I'll just suffer with my nV cards, between the three it should be ~40k PPD if there are consistent WUs for them to crunch 


Daimus said:


> I am surprised too.
> Have not yet today's uploaded results from HD6570, but here is the picture of betas 3 days ago. 22-PC have 6570, algis-pc - 6950.
> http://s017.radikal.ru/i426/1209/b4/c78cb9a4ecdd.jpg



Rather remarkable!


----------



## Norton (Sep 18, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Ahem!  I don't really need 4 GPUs and three i7s just for WCG/FAH.  I'll just suffer with my nV cards, between the three it should be ~40k PPD if there are consistent WUs for them to crunch



 I guess 4 GPUs is a bit much...


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> I guess 4 GPUs is a bit much...



At least for now.  Maybe I'll get a GPU for the i7-920 rig alter on, but for now I think I'll run it with an 8400GS 

EDIT:  And they're gone


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 18, 2012)

Got 9 this time.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Got 9 this time.



That's progress!


----------



## Norton (Sep 19, 2012)

We have some more Betas coming in now- not sure how long they have been running as I was afk for a little while


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> We have some more Betas coming in now- not sure how long they have been running as I was afk for a little while



Strange, I haven't gotten a single one on any of the GPUs :shadedshu


----------



## Norton (Sep 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Strange, I haven't gotten a single one on any of the GPUs :shadedshu



Check on it again in a little bit- I got a small batch first and now they are coming in 4 at a time like last time 

** EDIT- another short run... only had 10 wu's come through  **


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 20, 2012)

Norton said:


> Check on it again in a little bit- I got a small batch first and now they are coming in 4 at a time like last time
> 
> ** EDIT- another short run... only had 10 wu's come through  **



Oh well, maybe I'll get some more later on.  At least I'm now back up to ~35k PPD in FAH


----------



## Daimus (Sep 21, 2012)

Some Betas are just coming in.


----------



## popswala (Sep 21, 2012)

yep. was just about to post that myself. Noticed it when my video started lagging. gonna see what other rigs got them also.


----------



## Norton (Sep 21, 2012)

I have some coming in too- WCG is feeding them in 4 at a time on my main rig... too bad I can only run one at a time.

If they're going to be coming in this regular I may have to consider reinstalling the 6850 and 6870 Hawk for awhile


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2012)

Awesome!  I just suspended FAH and pulled down some on all three of the cards.  Now to see how the GTX470 does with them 

EDIT:  They're taking just over 3.5 minutes each, vs ~6 on the GTX460s.  Sweet


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 21, 2012)

Looks like my 6990 is working well.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2012)

This is a nice load of them, I've been getting them consistently for over an hour and a half now


----------



## theonedub (Sep 21, 2012)

Ive gone through 75 today, with no errors according to WCG.ORG- looks like they are having success in working the bugs out.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Ive gone through 75 today, with no errors according to WCG.ORG- looks like they are having success in working the bugs out.



I've gone through just over 100 so far with no errors--a big improvement.

These WUs clearly don't put nearly as high of a load on the GPUs as FAH does, my cards are so much quieter like this


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 21, 2012)

They're better than the earlier ones. They only gave 70-90% utilization on my cards, these give consistently above 90%.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> They're better than the earlier ones. They only gave 70-90% utilization on my cards, these give consistently above 90%.



Yeah, these are between 90 and 95%.  But IDK what's happening, on my GTX470 the card is running @ 80C/65% vs 88C/80%.  I certainly prefer this 

I have noticed, however, that there seems to be a considerable lead-in and lead-out time on these WUs that's CPU-only computation.  The WUs will hit 99.415% and then run on the CPU only for ~30 seconds...and then they also take ~10 seconds at the beginning on the CPU alone.  IDK what's happening, but it also gives the cards a bit of a cool-down break, so I'm still happy.

EDIT:  And they're gone.  I'm not being assigned any more on either system now


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 21, 2012)

For me CPU-only time are in the minutes. 

Probably 10-12 min GPU and 2-3 min CPU-only time. My laptop use more on CPU-only, but less in the GPU part.


Edit: Just did a single check, 1 min 43 sec end time and 40 sec start time for my desktop. 3 min end time and 1 min 3 sec start time for my laptop.


----------



## Norton (Sep 21, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Ive gone through 75 today, with no errors according to WCG.ORG- looks like they are having success in working the bugs out.





[Ion] said:


> I've gone through just over 100 so far with no errors--a big improvement.
> 
> These WUs clearly don't put nearly as high of a load on the GPUs as FAH does, my cards are so much quieter like this



I got just about 80 of them today with the 7850


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> I got just about 80 of them today with the 7850



That's quite a lot for one card 
Now if only you had the other two cards installed, that would have been pretty sweet.  10k from GPUs in 2.5hrs anyone? "D


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 22, 2012)

38 here split between my 2 machines.

And seems my laptop did them in 13-15 min, while my desktop did them in 15-17 min.


----------



## Norton (Sep 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's quite a lot for one card
> Now if only you had the other two cards installed, that would have been pretty sweet.  10k from GPUs in 2.5hrs anyone? "D



I'll have at least one of them running again as soon as I finance/locate the remaining parts for my next rig


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2012)

GPU WUs are running again


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh buh. 

My desktop is just bobbing along alone. Hope it autofetch some betas. :S


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Oh buh.
> 
> My desktop is just bobbing along alone. Hope it autofetch some betas. :S



Provided that you have it set to do GPU tasks, it should.  Mine auto-fetched some, but I did then manually disable FAH-GPU so that they'd run better


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 28, 2012)

It has to make an update within the beta timespan. If it's on long WU and just did a update, it could take a while. It did manage to miss 1 beta. :S

Also, those betas seem to be giving more and more points.


----------



## Norton (Sep 28, 2012)

I haz 2 completed and 4 ready to go 

Let's hope we get a nice run today!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2012)

Norton said:


> I haz 2 completed and 4 ready to go
> 
> Let's hope we get a nice run today!



Perhaps the greatest thing about these WUs is that they make the GPUs so much quieter than FAH  That and the amazing PPD doesn't hurt 

Now the X4 seems really loud though :shadedshu


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 28, 2012)

A hyper 212+ will take care of the noise and heat on that x4 rig.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> A hyper 212+ will take care of the noise and heat on that x4 rig.



It's only crunching until Wednesday AM, then BOINC is getting uninstalled and I'm giving it to my parents.  It's just crunching now because why not 

And I have a Xigmatek Gaia I could put on it, but I'm saving it for the i7-920 instead.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 28, 2012)

Cool that is also a great way to test stability.


----------



## Norton (Sep 29, 2012)

All gone... 

Got about 80 of them this time with the 7850


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> All gone...
> 
> Got about 80 of them this time with the 7850



I just ran out as well 

Got about 130 total across all the GPUs


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 29, 2012)

11 on my laptop. None for my desktop.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> 11 on my laptop. None for my desktop.



Still not too bad, that's ~600 points off of the GPU


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 29, 2012)

And 2,5 hours of screen lag.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 2, 2012)

Okay guys I want to try and compile a list of Gpu's that do very well with the betas. So list your gpus that you crunch on and that run them without a bunch of error ed out ones. For me I had a 5770 and my cfired 4870's that did good for awhile but that has went to crap. The 4870's stop getting them about 6 months of so ago and the last couple batches errored out on the 5770. So right this minute I have no gpu support for betas but that will change before the weekend. I am really interested as to which Nvidia gpus do a good job at them.


----------



## Norton (Oct 2, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Okay guys I want to try and compile a list of Gpu's that do very well with the betas. So list your gpus that you crunch on and that run them without a bunch of error ed out ones. For me I had a 5770 and my cfired 4870's that did good for awhile but that has went to crap. The 4870's stop getting them about 6 months of so ago and the last couple batches errored out on the 5770. So right this minute I have no gpu support for betas but that will change before the weekend. I am really interested as to which Nvidia gpus do a good job at them.



I'm not sure on gpu beta support w/Linux but you can get Win8 build 8400 (maybe some newer revisions too) free to run until 1/2013 

They should run on Win8 w/o issue as long as the gpu driver installs ok


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Okay guys I want to try and compile a list of Gpu's that do very well with the betas. So list your gpus that you crunch on and that run them without a bunch of error ed out ones. For me I had a 5770 and my cfired 4870's that did good for awhile but that has went to crap. The 4870's stop getting them about 6 months of so ago and the last couple batches errored out on the 5770. So right this minute I have no gpu support for betas but that will change before the weekend. I am really interested as to which Nvidia gpus do a good job at them.



I get the GPU Betas done in about 6 minutes each on OCed GTX460s.  They take ~3 minutes each on the OCed GTX470


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 2, 2012)

They should crunch on the gpu's the same under Linux as they do in windows. I believe anyway. LOL  I may play with win 8 on the next rig but for these three they will stay under Linux as I don't want to install win 8 on the now the have to re install Ubuntu in 4 months.


Cool thanks Ion


So the list will Start with 

Nvidia:

Gtx 460
Gtx 470


Amd:

6800 series
7800 series


----------



## m&m's (Oct 2, 2012)

My stock HD 5770 get each beta done in about 3 minutes. Using Windows 7 64bit.

I also tried with a HD 5450, it was taking about 25 minutes and the work units were invalid.

I also have a HD 4870, if I don't forget about it I'll try it next time that these betas come again.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 2, 2012)

The 5770 I had and my 4870's don't like the betas. They pooed all over them.


----------



## Daimus (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm using 3 GPU's for Betas.
HD6950@70 ~3 min.
HD6670 ~3 min.
HD6570 ~3-4 min.
The last few times all Beta reults are valid with no errors.
Onboard HD3000 never received any of these tasks.

So I guess from my own experience that any AMD GPU sixth and seventh series (even a cheap as 6570) are working with the beta fine.

Note:
I'm using only W7 SP1 and AMD Catalist 12.4


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I'm using 3 GPU's for Betas.
> HD6950@70 ~3 min.
> HD6670 ~3 min.
> HD6570 ~3-4 min.
> ...



The HD6570 is 33-50% faster than my GTX460s???  Whaaaaa?


----------



## Daimus (Oct 2, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> The HD6570 is 33-50% faster than my GTX460s???  Whaaaaa?



I am very shocked. Could not believe it when I saw that the card for $ 250 does the same thing and just as fast as the $ 50 card.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I am very shocked. Could not believe it when I saw that the card for $ 250 does the same thing and just as fast as the $ 50 card.



Yeah, that's just as fast as my GTX470, which is a ~200w card that is hardly cheap.

If these beta WUs become more common, I'll have to pick up some cheap ATI cards to fill the i7-920 system with.  And then leave the nV cards for FAH in the other systems.

I assume that these cards pull the same ~56 points/WU?


----------



## Norton (Oct 2, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, that's just as fast as my GTX470, which is a ~200w card that is hardly cheap.
> 
> If these beta WUs become more common, I'll have to pick up some cheap ATI cards to fill the i7-920 system with.  And then leave the nV cards for FAH in the other systems.
> 
> I assume that these cards pull the same ~56 points/WU?



That's what I get for points on the 68xx and the 78xx cards.

Wondering what kind of ppd we can get with a high end 4+ PCIE slot board filled with single slot Radeons???


----------



## Daimus (Oct 2, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, that's just as fast as my GTX470, which is a ~200w card that is hardly cheap.
> 
> If these beta WUs become more common, I'll have to pick up some cheap ATI cards to fill the i7-920 system with.  And then leave the nV cards for FAH in the other systems.
> 
> I assume that these cards pull the same ~56 points/WU?



It's all the same WU's and points for them are the same as on 6950 (~56). I'm as surprised as you. Then why do I need 6950?


----------



## Norton (Oct 2, 2012)

Daimus said:


> It's all the same WU's and points for them are the same as on 6950 (~56). I'm as surprised as you. Then why do I need 6950?



I believe that the list of compatible cards has been expanding in the last few months....

Now I'm wondering how the new A10 APU will work on these?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 2, 2012)

Updated list

Nvidia:

Gtx 460
Gtx 470


Amd:
6500 series
6600 series
6800 series
6900 series
7800 series


I am going to got out on a limb and say at the very least any 6500 series or higher 6 series and atleast 7800 and up 7 series Amd Gpu will work good.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2012)

Daimus said:


> It's all the same WU's and points for them are the same as on 6950 (~56). I'm as surprised as you. Then why do I need 6950?


Awesome, exactly what I expected.  I may have to get a trio of HD6670s 


Norton said:


> I believe that the list of compatible cards has been expanding in the last few months....
> 
> Now I'm wondering how the new A10 APU will work on these?


I'd imagine nearly as well as the HD6670/GTX470--which really is pretty amazing, given what it is


----------



## Norton (Oct 3, 2012)

Don't know how I missed them but it seems as if I processed 72 gpu betas about 10 hrs ago


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 3, 2012)

Norton said:


> Don't know how I missed them but it seems as if I processed 72 gpu betas about 10 hrs ago






Hopefully they will fly this way in the next day or 2.


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 3, 2012)

Lucky you. These GPU betas seem to fly right over my desktop. :S


----------

